# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ ریاضیات > پرسش و پاسخ حسابان >  یک سوال از حد

## saeed211

:Yahoo (110): 
دوستان کسی هس جواب این سوالو به صورت تشریحی بده
بسی معطلم
تشکر

----------


## E.M10

@saeed211 برا تجربی *هست*
باید در تابعمون به جای ایکس پی چهارم منفی قرار بدیم تا به مقصودمون برسیم که با این کار حاصل براکت صفر میشه و مخرج صفره مثبت میشه 
منفی یک تقسیم بر صفره مثبت میشه
منفی بینهایت

----------


## saeed211

> اولا برا تجربی نیست 
> ثانیا باید در تابعمون به جای ایکس پی چهارم منفی قرار بدیم تا به مقصودمون برسیم که با این کار حاصل براکت صفر میشه و مخرج صفره مثبت میشه 
> منفی یک تقسیم بر صفره مثبت میشه
> منفی بینهایت


داداش
چجوری برا تجربیا نیس بعد تو ازمون تجربیای قلمچی اومده؟

بعد یه سوال اصلی اینه ک همون پی چهارم منفی چجوری میرسیم بهش؟

----------


## E.M10

> داداش
> چجوری برا تجربیا نیس بعد تو ازمون تجربیای قلمچی اومده؟
> 
> بعد یه سوال اصلی اینه ک همون پی چهارم منفی چجوری میرسیم بهش؟


اصلاح می کنم که تو کنکور اومده.
تو معادله ای که داری به جای ایکس بزار پی چهارم منفی ، داخل پرانتز میشه پی دوم منفی یعنی دقیقا همون خواسته ی سوال

----------


## jarvis

*نبایدی در کار نیست.
موضوع عجیبی هم تو سوال نیست
جواب رو هم دوستان گفتن*

----------


## E.M10

> *نبایدی در کار نیست.
> موضوع عجیبی هم تو سوال نیست
> جواب رو هم دوستان گفتن*


یاد قرقره افتادم  :Yahoo (76): 

من ملاک حرفام کتاب درسیه همین 
طبیعتا میتونن بدن ولی توقع زیادیه که دانش آموز تجربی بخواد حلش کنه

----------


## jarvis

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط E.M10



یاد قرقره افتادم 

من ملاک حرفام کتاب درسیه همین 
طبیعتا میتونن بدن ولی توقع زیادیه که دانش آموز تجربی بخواد حلش کنه 


هر چند  برای قرقره متحرک نمونه کنکور نیافتم اما مطمینم اگر مطرح بشه کسی نمی تونه بگه چرا مطرح شد.
اما در مورد این:
1- از کی کتاب درسی شناس شدی؟! معیار من کتاب و کنکوره
2- تو کنکور هم بیان تابع به صورت اینچنینی بوده و هم تو سوالات حد جز صحیح داشتیم حل سوال هم که مطلب خاصی نداره*

----------


## E.M10

> *
> هر چند  برای قرقره متحرک نمونه کنکور نیافتم اما مطمینم اگر مطرح بشه کسی نمی تونه بگه چرا مطرح شد.
> **اون که 100 درصد، طراح مختاره**
> اما در مورد این:
> 1- از کی کتاب درسی شناس شدی؟! معیار من کتاب و کنکوره
> 2- تو کنکور هم بیان تابع به صورت اینچنینی بوده و هم تو سوالات حد جز صحیح داشتیم حل سوال هم که مطلب خاصی نداره*


تنها نمونه کنکور که یادمه: دامنه افه منفی ایکس رو می خواست. دیگه جایی ندیدم که داخل پرانتز چیزی غیر از ایکس باشه.
اگه بازم هست بزاری خوشحال میشم.

----------


## jarvis

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط E.M10


تنها نمونه کنکور که یادمه: دامنه افه منفی ایکس رو می خواست. دیگه جایی ندیدم که داخل پرانتز چیزی غیر از ایکس باشه.
اگه بازم هست بزاری خوشحال میشم.


مشکل شما اینه که زیاد نگاه نکردی . مثلا سوال 8 ام کنکور سال 90.*

----------


## E.M10

> *
> مشکل شما اینه که زیاد نگاه نکردی . مثلا سوال 8 ام کنکور سال 90.*


 :Y (725): 

حق با شماست.

----------


## Amsterdam

سلام لدفن این تیکه رو یکی بگه چطوریه من اینارو اصلنننن نمیفهمم :Yahoo (117):  ببخشید واس اینکه جدا نشه سوال شیمیو روهم اینجا گزاشتم اگه میشه کامل یکی چطوریه :Yahoo (100):

----------


## sajad564

http://s1.picofile.com/file/82849380...zzzzzzzzzz.png

----------


## sajad564

> سلام لدفن این تیکه رو یکی بگه چطوریه من اینارو اصلنننن نمیفهمم ببخشید واس اینکه جدا نشه سوال شیمیو روهم اینجا گزاشتم اگه میشه کامل یکی چطوریه


وقتی مخرج صفره و صورت عدد,علامت حدی مخرج رو در علامت عدد توی صورت ضرب میکنیم چیزی که به دست میاد علامت بی نهایته مثلا یک تقسیم بر صفر حدی مه از مقادیر بیشتر از صفر به صفر نزدیک میشه,میشه مثبت بی نهایت جون غدد توی صورت مثبته و مخرج هم از مقادیر بیشتر از صفر به صفر نزدیک میشه

----------


## Amsterdam

اون تیکه رو فهمیدم ولی اینکه چطوری cos و sin مفی شدن رو نفهمیدم
سوال شمیمیو رو هم اگ میدوید بگید چون  این جور سوالارو نمیفهمم

----------


## Mary1995

دوستان منم یه سوال دارم.
اینو با هم ارزی رادیکالی کسی میتونه حل کنه؟

----------


## Fatemehhhh

> دوستان منم یه سوال دارم.
> اینو با هم ارزی رادیکالی کسی میتونه حل کنه؟فایل پیوست 70878


این که اصلا شرط استفاده از هم ارزی رادیکالی رو نداره ! از هم. ارزی رادیکالی به شرطی میتونی استفاده کنی که زیر رادیکال عبارت درجه دو و بعد درجه یک داشته باشی ! اینجا شما باید از هم ارزی مثلثاتی استفاده کنیتوی صورت که میشه ۰/۵ (توان) ضربدر x به توان ۲ ، تقسیم بر ۲ 
مخرج هم میشه x به توان ۲ 
با هم زده میشن ، ۰/۲۵ می مونه

----------


## Mary1995

> این که اصلا شرط استفاده از هم ارزی رادیکالی رو نداره ! از هم. ارزی رادیکالی به شرطی میتونی استفاده کنی که زیر رادیکال عبارت درجه دو و بعد درجه یک داشته باشی ! اینجا شما باید از هم ارزی مثلثاتی استفاده کنیتوی صورت که میشه ۰/۵ (توان) ضربدر x به توان ۲ ، تقسیم بر ۲ 
> مخرج هم میشه x به توان ۲ 
> با هم زده میشن ، ۰/۲۵ می مونه


دوست جان مرسی.
منظورم هم ارزی مثلثاتی بود،معذرت.

----------


## Mary1995

> این که اصلا شرط استفاده از هم ارزی رادیکالی رو نداره ! از هم. ارزی رادیکالی به شرطی میتونی استفاده کنی که زیر رادیکال عبارت درجه دو و بعد درجه یک داشته باشی ! اینجا شما باید از هم ارزی مثلثاتی استفاده کنیتوی صورت که میشه ۰/۵ (توان) ضربدر x به توان ۲ ، تقسیم بر ۲ 
> مخرج هم میشه x به توان ۲ 
> با هم زده میشن ، ۰/۲۵ می مونه


یه سوالی،
چه طوری از رادیکال کسینوس رسیدی به 1/2؟
همه اشکال من اینجاس.

----------


## Fatemehhhh

برات نوشتمش  :Yahoo (1):  
فهمیدیش؟

----------


## aramnikzad9473

واضح نیست

----------


## Fatemehhhh

> واضح نیست


با منین ؟ کجاش ؟

----------


## Mary1995

> برات نوشتمش  
> فهمیدیش؟


عه سلام 
قربان شما هم کنکوری.
مرسی :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Fatemehhhh

> عه سلام 
> قربان شما هم کنکوری.
> مرسی


خواهش میکنم گلم  :Yahoo (94): 
سوال دیگه ای بود در خدمتم  :Yahoo (83):

----------


## Amsterdam

این سوالو چطور حل میکنین ؟؟

----------


## fatemeh96

b ک دوئه

----------


## fatemeh96

ی مشتقم از اون رابطه کسری میگیری ۲ میذاری توش

----------


## fatemeh96

> این سوالو چطور حل میکنین ؟؟


خوندین؟

----------


## Amsterdam

بی 11 میشه..چطوری دو گفتی ؟ 
نمیشه واس a نقطه ی 0,2 رو توی تابع گذاش ؟ a بعدش میاد چار ولی غلطه شیش میاد !

----------


## va6hid

> بی 11 میشه..چطوری دو گفتی ؟ 
> نمیشه واس a نقطه ی 0,2 رو توی تابع گذاش ؟ a بعدش میاد چار ولی غلطه شیش میاد !


اون ظابطه برای ایکس های غیر از -2 هست در ضمن فک نکنم جایی توی حد باشه نقطه x , y دار بزاریم جواب بدست بیاریم :Yahoo (117):

----------


## Amsterdam

> اون ظابطه برای ایکس های غیر از -2 هست در ضمن فک نکنم جایی توی حد باشه نقطه x , y دار بزاریم جواب بدست بیاریم


نمیشع ینی...
جوابش اومده به جای ایکس منفی دو گذاشته بعد a رو هم شیش گرفته واس اینکه مخرج صفره صورتم صفر شه که بشه صفر صفرم و مشتق گرف ازش !! فهمیدی چی گفتم ؟
اخه از کجا باید به ذهنم میرسید  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## alireza554

> بی 11 میشه..چطوری دو گفتی ؟ 
> نمیشه واس a نقطه ی 0,2 رو توی تابع گذاش ؟ a بعدش میاد چار ولی غلطه شیش میاد !


سلام. تابع در نقطه ی x=-2 پیوسته هست. این یعنی حد راست برابر حد چپ و هر دو برابر مقدار تابع به ازای 2- هستند
حد چپ و راست مخرج میشه صفر پس صورت هم باید صفر باشه. پس a میشه ۶
حد رو که بدست بیاری جوابش میشه ۱۱ که برابر مقدار تابع هست. یعنی b میشه ۱۱
خب ۱۱ منهای ۶ میشه ۵

----------


## va6hid

> نمیشع ینی...
> جوابش اومده به جای ایکس منفی دو گذاشته بعد a رو هم شیش گرفته واس اینکه مخرج صفره صورتم صفر شه که بشه صفر صفرم و مشتق گرف ازش !! فهمیدی چی گفتم ؟
> اخه از کجا باید به ذهنم میرسید


درسته دیگه عزیز ،  اگه مخرج کسر صفره که جواب بینهایت میشه پس اگه نخواد بینهایت بشه باید صورت هم صفر بشه که صفر صفرم بشه و هوپیتال بزنی دیگه.سوالات متداولیه

----------


## Mary1995

> سلام. تابع در نقطه ی x=-2 پیوسته هست. این یعنی حد راست برابر حد چپ و هر دو برابر مقدار تابع به ازای 2- هستند
> حد چپ و راست مخرج میشه صفر پس صورت هم باید صفر باشه. پس a میشه ۶
> حد رو که بدست بیاری جوابش میشه ۱۱ که برابر مقدار تابع هست. یعنی b میشه ۱۱
> خب ۱۱ منهای ۶ میشه ۵


چرا نمیتونیم صفر رو بذاریم تو تابع تا بده دو؟
وحتما باید با حدش حل کنیم؟

----------


## Mary1995

آها فهمیدم اوکیه.
کلا اون رد گم کنیه.
تابع کسریه،ازین کارا نمیشه کرد

----------


## Mary1995

این همگرایی درسته به نظرتون؟

----------


## مديسا

چه جوري شد n+1/2 ؟

----------


## amin1441

n+1/2 اشتباهه! باید بنویسید n فک کنم از هم ارزی رادیکالی رفتید چون طبق اون هم ارزی رفتید باید حواستون باشه که توان بعد از 2 توان 1 باشه نه عدد. اگه از هم ارزی پرتوان رفتید یک دوم از کجا اومده؟!

----------


## Mary1995

آره دقت نکردم بی نداریم. :Yahoo (19): ((((
مرسی خیلی زیاااااد

----------


## مديسا

اين سؤال چون خيلي اسون بود بخاطر همين شك كردي ، خيلي وقتا سؤال آسون ميدن ما ميگيم حتما داريم اشتباه ميكنيم يه جاي كار ميلنگه ، ولي دقيقا طراح ها رو همين شك ما حساب كردن

----------

